# Dubai Visa



## santosh (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi...I have a Dubai visa ...I have a job offer in Jebel ali free zone..I have my wife child and mother on my sponsorship..my mother is back home for holidays..my present company has already cancelled my labour card and they are waiting for me to cancel my family visa so they can cancel my visa...what i would like to know is it mandatory for me to cancel my family visa to cancel my visa.. i know in dubai we can keep a deposit of 5000 dhs and passport in the immigration so can cancel my visa but this rule is for dubai ? or is this rule applicable for Jebel ali free zone ? as I have to move from Dubai visa to Jebel ali free zone visa...Please help?


----------

